# Sad about my fish



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

So I had my freshwater tank (with Ranchu goldfish) setup now for about two years. And recently I haven't really been keeping up it that well, letting algae grow more than I would normally allow it, etc. And for two years my fish were perfectly fine (growing to monstrous size too!), but I sort of lost the interest I guess. And about a month ago I found one of the oranda's dead. It was always the "weaker fish" and it took me a month to get it back to normal back in the day, 2 years ago after rescuing it from the pet store where it was riddled with ick. But, I think that it was my growing lack of interest in the aquarium that finally did it in.

So, I decided to sell it. Within a day of posting the ad online, I got a response, and the people who came gave me full price (which was already very reasonable). And so I was happy, plus they took all of my goldfish, so I didn't have to flush them. However I did have to flush my dojo loach which struggled to keep out of reach until the very last moment when the tank was completely empty. And as I watched it struggle against the prevailing suction of the flushing toilet, I felt a little empty inside. I know it might sound childish, and I'm in my 20's, and I know I shouldnt feel like this but I do. It's like I betrayed them or something. Especially the loach - it had been one of my favourites.

Anyway, that's my little emo rant. I feel kind of sad now, I guess I was more attached to those fish than I thought. I think I did the right thing though: I mean there's been days when I totally forgot to feed them; and what if I had forgotten to feed them a couple days in a row? I guess I feel like an alcoholic parent giving up their children for adoption. At least all but one are going to be taken care of 

Comment if you want.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There are much better, more humane ways of getting rid of a perfectly healthy fish. Like posting a for free ad - someone would have given it a new home.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

flushing a live dojo down the toilet is cruel....man...come on. a few people including myself would gladly give it a good home.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think I could get myself to flush a healthy fish but a dead one is not a problem. Lots of GTAA members would have love to give that fishy a good home.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

If you're going to kill a fish a hammer and a board is your best bet.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

So sad... It's a shame you didn't put an ad, sounds like people would have been interested in saving your fish...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Next time, you can toss it into my tank (except pufferfish)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkside said:


> If you're going to kill a fish a hammer and a board is your best bet.


Curious but would a taser jolt do the sale thing?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

That's just sad. A healthy fish would have been adopted pretty quick on this site or on craigs or kijiji....  

Don't flush, put them out with the compost or at least garbage.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to think we're being baited here. Seriously, saying something like this then saying "comment if you want"? I smell a troll...


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I have to think we're being baited here. Seriously, saying something like this then saying "comment if you want"? I smell a troll...


I kind of thought the same... it seems strange to see a troll here though?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

He does have a shameless behaviour in the past lol


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I was wondering when he would dare show his face


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I apparently have shameless behaviour in the past as well  No idea what I said in the past but I apologize nonetheless, but you can't compare me to a guy who flush healthy fish into a toilet...the fish doesn't die on it's way down the pipes, it literally chokes to death in waste or the chemicals in water treatment, if no one wants to adopt, bring it to the fish store. If you really have no other way of getting rid of it, rock or hammer and make it one well aimed shot to the head (don't hesitate as this might leave it to feel all the agony instead of a quick death).


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I was wondering when he would dare show his face


He's done something similar before? :O


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> He's done something similar before? :O


I have no idea why Philip.Chan.92 thinks I was talking about him I don't see a post from him until after mine  But he seems guilty of something. Unless he thinks everything is about him 

I was talking about the OP the_limit (person does sound like a troll) also like someone I have not heard from in a while...


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I have no idea why Philip.Chan.92 thinks I was talking about him I don't see a post from him until after mine
> 
> I was talking about the OP the_limit (person does sound like a troll) also like someone I have not heard from in a while...


Oh, it's okay! I knew you were talking about the_limit. 

Hmm, that's really unfortunate.  Ah well, so long as it's known they are a troll we can probably avoid feeding it too much haha.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nono Tbemba, philip was just referring to holidays comment about shameless behavior. 

If you linger your mouse over the little red box you get that message.

Yes I agree.. No feeding the trolls. lol


----------

